# Eyes



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

What are the odds of pearl eyes from....

I had a female with orange eyes (blue bar) paired up with a male that has pearl eyes (blue T-pattern hetro grizzle) and the babies both have pearl eyes, is pearl eyes more dominate?


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

For a bird to have pearl eye, both parent ether have pearl eye or be a carrier. In your case, your hen is yellow eye but she carries the pearl eye and the cock is a full pearl eye. So 50% of all babies to be yellow eyes and 50% carrying pearl eyes and 50% will be **** pearl eye. 

i heard pearl eyes are recessive to yellow eye so i guess yellow eye is dominate.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

sev3ns0uls said:


> For a bird to have pearl eye, both parent ether have pearl eye or be a carrier. In your case, your hen is yellow eye but she carries the pearl eye and the cock is a full pearl eye. So 50% of all babies to be yellow eyes and 50% carrying pearl eyes and 50% will be **** pearl eye.
> 
> i heard pearl eyes are recessive to yellow eye so i guess yellow eye is dominate.


Thanks sev3ns0uls. The like the pearl eyes, it makes them look better (to me).


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Just to be sure....

*Male*


*Female*


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

nice looking bird mate!!


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

hamza syed said:


> nice looking bird mate!!


Thanks hamza syed!


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

sev3ns0uls said:


> For a bird to have pearl eye, both parent ether have pearl eye or be a carrier. In your case, your hen is yellow eye but she carries the pearl eye and the cock is a full pearl eye. So 50% of all babies to be yellow eyes and 50% carrying pearl eyes and 50% will be **** pearl eye.
> 
> i heard pearl eyes are recessive to yellow eye so i guess yellow eye is dominate.


This is correct but really made me think since it adds up to 150%. In case anyone is confused. 50% will be pearl eyed, 50% will be orange and those orange eye birds will all carry pearl. Here is a link about eye color and how they breed.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

AZCorbin said:


> This is correct but really made me think since it adds up to 150%. In case anyone is confused. 50% will be pearl eyed, 50% will be orange and those orange eye birds will all carry pearl. Here is a link about eye color and how they breed.


I didn't catch that, but thanks for clarifying it AZCorbin.


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

AZCorbin said:


> This is correct but really made me think since it adds up to 150%. In case anyone is confused. 50% will be pearl eyed, 50% will be orange and those orange eye birds will all carry pearl. Here is a link about eye color and how they breed.


yes, i made a mistake there. thanks for clarifying.


----------

